# I can't create database Oracle in a jail



## Dmitry1987 (Jun 17, 2015)

I work with
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...debootstrap-on-a-freebsd-jail-with-zfs.41470/
Please, help me! I have problem on step 20.
When I run command I see:

```
nohup ./cr_ORATEST.sh &
[1] 91300
oracle@debora:/oracle/admin/ORATEST/create$ nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out'
```
My report file (with -xv parametr):

```
#!/bin/bash -xv

. ./ORATEST.sh
+ . ./ORATEST.sh
ORACLE_HOME=/oracle/product/11.2.0
++ ORACLE_HOME=/oracle/product/11.2.0
ORACLE_SID=ORATEST
++ ORACLE_SID=ORATEST

NLS_LANG=American_america.WE8ISO8859P15
++ NLS_LANG=American_america.WE8ISO8859P15
ORA_NLS11=${ORACLE_HOME}/nls/data
++ ORA_NLS11=/oracle/product/11.2.0/nls/data
PATH=$PATH:$ORACLE_HOME/bin
++ PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/oracle/product/11.2.0/bin
export PATH
++ export PATH
export ORACLE_BASE
++ export ORACLE_BASE
export ORACLE_HOME
++ export ORACLE_HOME
export ORACLE_SID
++ export ORACLE_SID
export NLS_LANG
++ export NLS_LANG
export ORA_NLS33
++ export ORA_NLS33


rm ${ORACLE_HOME}/dbs/orapw${ORACLE_SID}
+ rm /oracle/product/11.2.0/dbs/orapwORATEST
orapwd file=${ORACLE_HOME}/dbs/orapw${ORACLE_SID} password=zebracat entries=2
+ orapwd file=/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbs/orapwORATEST password=zebracat entries=2
./cr_ORATEST.sh: line 6: 91302 Segmentation fault orapwd file=${ORACLE_HOME}/dbs/orapw${ORACLE_SID} password=zebracat entries=2

rm -r /oracle/oradata/${ORACLE_SID}
+ rm -r /oracle/oradata/ORATEST
rm: cannot remove `/oracle/oradata/ORATEST': No such file or directory

sqlplus /nolog << EOF
spool ../logbook/cr_${ORACLE_SID}.log
conn / as sysdba;
CREATE SPFILE
FROM PFILE='/oracle/admin/${ORACLE_SID}/create/init${ORACLE_SID}.ora';

DISCONNECT;

conn / as sysdba;

STARTUP NOMOUNT;
CREATE DATABASE ${ORACLE_SID}
CHARACTER SET WE8ISO8859P15
NATIONAL CHARACTER SET UTF8
USER SYS IDENTIFIED BY zebracat
USER SYSTEM IDENTIFIED BY zebracat
EXTENT MANAGEMENT LOCAL
DEFAULT TEMPORARY TABLESPACE temp
UNDO TABLESPACE undotbs1
DEFAULT TABLESPACE users;

@?/rdbms/admin/catalog.sql
@?/rdbms/admin/catproc.sql
@?/sqlplus/admin/pupbld.sql

SHUTDOWN IMMEDIATE;

EXIT
spool off

EOF
+ sqlplus /nolog

SQL*Plus: Release 11.2.0.1.0 Production on Wed Jun 17 04:49:29 2015

Copyright (c) 1982, 2009, Oracle. All rights reserved.

SQL> SQL> Connected to an idle instance.
SQL> 2 CREATE SPFILE
*
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-01012: not logged on
Process ID: 0
Session ID: 0 Serial number: 0


SQL> SQL> Disconnected
SQL> SQL> Connected to an idle instance.
SQL> SQL> ORA-01012: not logged on
SQL> 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 CREATE DATABASE ORATEST
*

ERROR at line 1:
ORA-01012: not logged on
Process ID: 0
Session ID: 0 Serial number: 0


SQL> SQL> DOC>######################################################################
DOC>######################################################################
DOC> The following statement will cause an "ORA-01722: invalid number"
DOC> error and terminate the SQLPLUS session if the user is not SYS.
DOC> Disconnect and reconnect with AS SYSDBA.
DOC>######################################################################
DOC>######################################################################
DOC>#
SELECT TO_NUMBER('MUST_BE_AS_SYSDBA') FROM DUAL
*
ERROR at line 1:
ORA-01012: not logged on
Process ID: 0
Session ID: 0 Serial number: 0


Disconnected
```
I think that this line is main error:

```
./cr_ORATEST.sh: line 6: 91302 Segmentation fault orapwd file=${ORACLE_HOME}/dbs/orapw${ORACLE_SID} password=zebracat entries=2
```
What do you think about this?


----------

